# Plant ID



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Help me ID this plant. Any guesses?










Found another I don't know...sorry about the closeup..But anyways I think it's some sort of barclay longfolia. Grew from one of those plant bulbs..shaped like a peanut shell.










Muchas Gracias,

-John N.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The first plant is Shinnersia rivularis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, _Shinnersia rivularis_. I hope you like pruning.

The second is some sort of _Aponogeton_.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Okie dokie, good enough. thanks for the information! 

-John N.


----------

